# TIGER Grants?



## Don (Aug 19, 2015)

Does anyone know when the Tiger grant winners will be anounced?


----------



## afigg (Aug 19, 2015)

Don said:


> Does anyone know when the Tiger grant winners will be anounced?


Probably in September. Checking the last 2 years, the TIGER grants were announced in early to mid-September. Presumably the announcements will be during a week when both the House and Senate are in session so the Senators and Representatives are in town to send out press releases and hold press conferences to take credit for the grant for their state or district.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 19, 2015)

Even if they voted not to authorize/fund the Grants! Usual MO in Sodom on the Potomac!


----------



## jis (Aug 19, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Even if they voted not to authorize/fund the Grants! Usual MO in Sodom on the Potomac!


This is allocation of moneys already appropriated. What they are voting on now, if there is any, will get distributed in the next calendar year.

Also as you probably already know, authorization does not mean a hill of beans. it is what is appropriated that matters. you cannot distribute authorized money since there is no real money to distribute until it is appropriated.


----------

